# men: are you balding/ bald?



## JenWiz (Feb 24, 2006)

men: are you balding/ bald? please specify how old you are/ how old you were, when it began in replies please


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A little bit of thinning, but nothing I can call "balding" yet. (I'm 26.)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

First noticed undeniable signs of hair loss at age 26. It started with a little bit of recession at the left temple. I'm certainly not bald as in a chrome dome, but it's receded at the temples, thinning on top, and a bald spot at the back of the head. Standard male pattern baldness setting in.


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

nope. i'm not. I'm 26, btw. although i did worry about getting bald in the past and thought i was loosing hair, but that was just me freaking myself out again :um

EDIT: I see that 26 is a popular age for baldness to start, from the above replies? should i be worried? :b


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Fly said:


> EDIT: I see that 26 is a popular age for baldness to start, from the above replies? should i be worried? :b


You're still young. Your time may come. If you're 35 and still have all your hair, then I'd say you're pretty safe.

This poll will be very biased by the fact that most SAS members are in their early 20s, still a bit young for thinning hair to start. Even I had thick hair at 22, a typical age for SAS members.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Fly said:
> 
> 
> > If you're 35 and still have all your hair, then I'd say you're pretty safe.


whew 

There was a time when I thought I might be losing some hair, but it was just typical floating anxiety. I've got a full head of hair now and I only lose hair when I pluck out the whites.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I have pretty good genes in this department 

My dad is the only one of my relatives going bald, and it didn't even start until his 50's. My grandpa is the only one with gray hair... but he's not balding at 70+.

I do have a cowlick, though, and it's all so thick and strong that most hair styles won't work... but I won't say anything too bad about it (I don't want to make it get up and leave...)

-Ryan


----------



## AstroFan (May 8, 2005)

I'm 17, and I've had thick hair most of my life but I've noticed it thinning a little bit recently. It wouldn't be too noticeable to people who didn't know how thick my hair was to begin with, but I'm already getting worried about it :afr .

My dad(mid 50's) has a full head of hair, but both my grandfathers were bald.

EDIT: I've noticed more recently that my scalp has been very dry. I wonder if that would have something to do with it(and possibly both being caused by my diet), rather than (just) genetics.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

I've got a bald spot on top of my head, near the back. I first noticed my hair becoming thin in that area in my early twenties, but it didn't become what I'd call "bald" until I was about 31.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm 48 and I'm bald. I've had thinning hair all my adult life. I'd say it was noticable to others by the time I was 22.

Because its been a lifelong thing for me, I can't really compare my social lif with hair to my social life without. Even so, I'd say the effect has been minimal, because I have few social skills and yet I still manage to attract women I'm attracted to. 

I'm sure thinning hair contributed to my SA to some extent, but my anxiety was in full bloom by 22, so it was sort of the insult added to injury. I was extremely anxious when I started thinning and through my 20's, but at the point it became undeniable and obvious, my anxiety about it started to subside.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm balding, but not at the excelled rate I had hoped I woudl be. :stu


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm losing hair at the temples in the "horseshoe" pattern. You know it's happening and noticeable when a guy a decade and a half older than you suggests Proscar because he gets good results from it, and distant male relatives rib you about your hairline.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

No, not at all for me. My hair is as thick and unruly as ever. Damn cowlick...


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Nanook said:


> You know it's happening and noticeable when a guy a decade and a half older than you suggests Proscar because he gets good results from it, and distant male relatives rib you about your hairline.


I tried Proscar for almost 2 years and then gave up since it didn't help any. Same story for minoxidil, which can't grow hair, but can grow giant flakes of dandruff with the solution the drug is mixed into.

I was less than thrilled when my brother who's 20 years older than me (and has way too much hair for a guy his age) asked "Are you losing your hair, Karl?" I thanked him for pointing out the obvious that I'd only known about for 5 years before his comment.

I saw a funny ad today about a line of products with the brand name "Bald Guyz" -- apparently, for the man who's not in denial about his lack of hair. It included stuff like sunblock to keep a chrome dome from burning.


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Fly said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: I see that 26 is a popular age for baldness to start, from the above replies? should i be worried? :b
> ...


 :lol Thanks, that makes me feel better!! :b


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

24. Not balding, but my teeth are bad. :sigh


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm 20, and it started when I was 18-I have to shave my head to hide it now. It looks truly ghastly, but not as ghastly as it would if I didn't get rid of it.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

no. my hair grows fast.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I always crew cut my hair. And no, not balding, yet if that really is a possibility.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

48 and a full head of hair,


----------

